# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Stratejinin Önemi

## atoybil

STRATEJİNİN üNEMİ - Erol Bilbilik 

Geniş Ortadoğu Projesi ve NATO 7-8 şubat 2004 tarihlerinde toplanan ''Münih Güvenlik Politikası Konferansı''nda Büyük Ortadoğu 'nun denetimini NA-TO'nun üstlenmesi gerekliliği ABD'nin NATO Temsilcisi Büyük-elçisi Nickolas Burns tarafından önerilmiş ve Avrupa'nın, ABD'nin yanında yer alması istenmiştir. Ne var ki, Avrupa, bu görüşe yakın durmamıştır. Burns, görüşlerini açıklamayı şöyle sürdürmüştür: ''NATO; Bush'un 'etkin çok taraflılık konsepti'ne göre biçimlendirilecektir. NATO, bu bağlamda ; 'rejim değişikliği',' ülkelerin yeniden yapılandırılması',' güvenlik sağlanması' ve 'önleyici vuruş' operasyonlarını üstelenecektir.(9) ABD, müttefiklerinden konsepti kabul etmelerini talep etmekte; Avrupa ülkeleri, buna karşı çıkmaktadırlar. üzellikle ABD'nin Irak Savaşı'na karşı çıkmışlar ve asker vermemişlerdir. üte yandan ABD, Avrupa Birliği'nin (AB) ''NATO Akdeniz Diyaloğu'' görüşmeleriyle geliştirmekte olduğu ''Akdeniz NATO'su Projesi''ni Avrupa'nın elinden almaktadır. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
''Büyük Ortadoğu Stratejisi''; Bush yönetimince, ilk kez 2002 yılında Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powell tarafından gündeme getirildi. Powell, ''Irak'ın yanı sıra tüm Orta-doğu'ya demokrasi getirilmelidir'' dedi. ABD'nin NATO'daki Büyükelçisi Nicolas Burns, 7-8 şubat 2004'te Prag'da düzenlenen ğNATO ve Büyük Ortadoğuğ konulu konferansta, "NATO'nun görevi, hala Kuzey Amerika ve Batı Avrupa'yı savunmaktır. Fakat Amerika ve Avrupa'da oturarak bunu yapabileceğimizi sanmı-yorum. Bütün kurumsal dikkat ve askeri güçlerimizi Güney ve Doğu'ya yöneltmeliyiz. İnanıyorum ki ; NATO'nun geleceği, Güney ve Doğu'dadır'' demiştir. Konuyu, 20 Ocak 2004 tarihinde yaptığı '' Ulusa Sesleniş '' konuşmasında gündeme getiren ABD Başkanı Bush, ''ABD'nin, Ortadoğu için ileriye dönük bir stratejiyi benimsediği'ni açıklamıştır. ABD Başkanı Bush, T.C. Başbakanı R.Tayyip Erdoğan'la Ocak 2004'te gerçekleşen görüşmesinde; Bu tasarının; Ortadoğu'da barış ve demokrasiyi geliştirme temeline dayandığını, bunun için de bölge ülkelerinde refahı tabana yayarken reform çalışmalarına destek vereceklerini belirtmiş, Türkiye'nin; laik, demokratik, Müslüman yapısıyla bu tasarının model olduğunu ifade ederek ''destek'' talebinde bulunmuştur. ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney, Davos'taki son Dünya Ekonomik Forumu Toplantısı'nda, ''Demokrasiyi Büyük Ortado-ğu'da geliştirmek için demokrasiden yana bütün dostlarımızın İleriye dönük stratejimiz, re-formlar için geniş Ortadoğu'da çalışan ve esirgemezlikte bulunanları olacaktır'' açıklamasında bulunmuştur. ABD Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Danışmanı Condoleezza Rice, 2003'ün son aylarında Washington Post'ta yayınlanan ''Ortadoğu'yu Değiştirmek'' başlıklı makalesinde, ''Fas'tan Basra Körfezi'ne kadar Ortadoğu 'da 22 devletin değişti-rileceğini'' söyledi.(1) 

Yaklaşık iki yıldan bu yana Bush yönetimince Dünya Ekonomik Forumu, NATO, Münih Güvenlik Konferansı ve ABD'nin en etkin gazete ve televizyonları aracılığı ile yoğun bir biçimde dünya gündemine giren ''Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi''; başlangıcı 1970'li yıllara kadar uzanan, değişen dünya koşullarında ABD ulusal çıkarlarına endeksli olarak geliştirilen bu stratejidir. Bir proje değildir. Bu strateji; ABD'de Başkanlık seçimleri olmasaydı güncelleştirilecek, 2004 yılı sonlarında benimsenecek ve bölge ülkelerine dayatılacaktı. Stratejinin bu tanımı ile hızla devreye sokulması, Kasım 2004 seçimlerinde Demokrat Parti'nin yükselişini önlemeyi amaçlayan bir taktik olarak algılanmalıdır. 

''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi''nin - başından bu yana iki temel hedefi olmuştur: 

1- Amerikan emperyalist imparatorluğunun kendisine rakip olacak bir gücün yükselmesinin önlenmesi, 

2- Amerikan emperyalist imparatorluğunun rakipsiz süper askeritek-nolojik gücüne dayanarak Geniş Ortadoğu bölgesindeki petrol ve doğalgaz kaynakları ve ekonomik üzerinde denetim kurması. 

ABD emperyalizmi, Merkezi Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'nın askeri teknolojik gücü ile bu stratejinin gerçekleştirilmesini ön görmektedir. ABD emperyalizmin ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi''ni hızla uygulamaya sokmak istemesinin temel nedeni, 11 Eylül 2001 saldırısını fırsat bilerek Avrasya'ya egemen olmak üzere başlattığı Afganistan ve Irak savaşlarında bataklığa saplanması ve bataklıktan tek başına çıkamayacağını anlamış olmasıdır. Stratejinin öncü mimarı; ABD'nin en büyük savaş, savunma, dış politika ve strateji uzmanı, amansız şahin Prof. Albert Wohlstetter' dir. Doktrini; 1970'lerin ortalarına doğru, ''Güneybatı Asya Doktrini'' olarak gündeme geti-rilmiştir. Türkiye'ye verilecek görevi de, ''Türkiye, batıdan doğuya köprüdür'' gerekçesine dayandırmıştır. Güneybatı Asya, bugünün geniş Ortadoğu'sudur. Wohlstetter, bu doktrinle Ortadoğu petrolleri üzerinde ABD'nin denetimini amaçlıyordu. Bu bağlamda Türkiye'ye çok öneml i görevler yüklüyordu. Wohlstetter, Robert Strausz Hupe, daha sonraları Wohlstetter'ın damadı Richard Perle, bu doktrinin yaşama geçirilmesi için büyük çaba harcamışlardır. ABD, 1970'lerde NATO'nun çok gizli toplantılarında bu stratejiyi ''Güneybatı Asya'nın etkileri'' adı altında tartışmaya açmıştır. 

Amerikan Dış Politika Enstitüsü'nün 1986'da İstanbul'daki toplantısına katılan Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı William Schneider, ''Güneybatı Asya Doktrini''nde Türkiye'ye biçilen rolü, ''Türkiye, Batı ittifakının bir üyesidir. Ama tarihi ve coğrafi açıdan Ortadoğu'nun bir parçasıdır'' biçiminde açıklanmıştır.(2) Wohlstetter'ın şahinlerinden ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Aleksander Haig, 1979'da bu doktrin bağlamında, ''NATO'nun ilgi alanı Ortadoğu olmuştur. 1985'te Ortadoğu ve Güneybatı Asya bir bütündür'' demekteydi. 1987'de Wohlstetter ile aynı görüşte olan Henry Kissinger ve Samuel Huntington; Körfez'e saldırının yakın olduğunu ve NATO'nun burada görev almasına yönelik çalışmaların yaşama geçi-rilmesini istediler, ama başarılı olamadılar. Jimmy Carter ABD Başkanı seçildiğinde, Prof. Zbigniev Brze-zinski de ABD Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Danışmanlığı'na getirildi ve Başkan'ın politikalarında olağan üstü etkili olmaya başladı. Brzezinski de zaten Wohlstetter'in yakın çevre-sindeydi ve o yıllarda aynı doktrini ''Ortadoğu ve Güneybatı Asya Doktrini'' olarak gündeme sokmuştu. Brzezinski, 1979'da iktidara gelen Humeyni iktidarına karşı Saddam Hüseyin'i savaşa sokarak Ortadoğu'da SSCB yayılmasına set çekmeye çalışmış, öte yandan Afganistan'a yerleşerek Hint Okyanusu'na inmeyi ve Ortadoğu petrollerine Batı Asya'dan sarkmayı planlamış ve SSCB'ye karşı Afgani radikal İslam ordularını harekete geçirerek tuzağa düşürmüştü. Brzezinski, 1979'da Afganistan'ın Sovyetler'ce işgalinden altı ay önce kökten dinci mücahitlere askeri yardımda bulunarak Sovyetler'i tuzağın içine çektiklerini ve Sovyetler'i on yıl süreyle hükümetçe benimseyen bir savaşı yürütme durumunda bırakarak Sovyetler'in çökmesini sağladıklarını açıklamıştır. Böylece Sovyetler, Körfez'deki petrol alanından uzaklaştırılmıştır.(3) 

Brzezinski'nin çalışmaları sonucu ABD Başkanı Jimy Carter, Ocak 1980'de yaptığı ''Ulusa Sesleniş'' konuşmasında, doktrinden şöyle söz etmiştir: ğşunu çok açık bir biçimde ifade etmeliyim ki, Körfez bölgesini kontrol için dışardan bir güç girişimi olduğunda ABD'nin yaşamsal çıkarlarına bir saldırı olarak kabul edilecek ve bu saldırıya askeri güç kullanmak dahil bütün olanaklarla karşılık verilecektir.'' Başkan Carter'ın bu yaşamsal açıklamasından üç yıl kadar sonra, Ocak 1983'te, Carter'ın ''Güneybatı Asya Doktrini'' yürürlüğe girdi. üünkü Carter; Güneybatı Asya, Kızıldeniz ve Afrika boynuzuna kadar ülkelerinin sorumluluğunu yüklemek üzere '' ABD Merkezi Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'nın kurulduğunu ve komutanlık karargahı olarak Mac Dil Hava üssü'nün tahsis edildiğini'' açıkladı.(4) 1980'lerin sonuna doğru, NATO'nun takviyeli siyasi komite toplantılarda, fikir babalığını Henry Kissinger'in yaptığı bir ''Avrasya Projesi'' tartışmaya açılmıştır. Böylece proje, Hazar ve Ortadoğu bölgesi petrol ve doğalgazını birleştiren bir proje olarak gündeme sokulmuş oluyordu. ''Güneybatı Asya Doktrini''ne yönelik çalışmalar, 1991 Körfez Savaşı'nın ardından yeniden hızlanmıştır. O zaman da Wohlstetter, baba Bush'un danışmanıydı ve Dick Cheney de Savunma Bakanı'ydı. Richard Perle ve Paul Wolfowitz de devredeydiler. 1992 yılına gelindiğinde Wolfowitz'in ''Savunma Planlama Rehberi'' adı altında geliştirdiği bu strateji basına sızmıştır. 1995'li yıllarda Rusya'nın Kafkasya'da etkinliğini arttırması üzerine ABD Dışişleri ve dış politika ''think-thank'' lerinden ''Geniş Ortadoğu Projesi'' adlı ile bir proje geliştirilmiştir. Eski ABD Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı, Rand Corp (Santa Monica) kıdemli üyesi, Uluslararası Stratejik Araştırmalar Enstitüsü ve Alman - Amerikan Konseyi Başkanı Ronald D. Asmus, 1995 yılında Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'ni geliştirmek için Rand Corp da bu adla bir bölüm kurdu ve çalışmalara başladı. Bugün önümüze konulan stratejinin en önemli hazırlayıcılarından biri oldu. Strateji geliştirirken eski Dışişleri Genel Sekreteri ve Emekli Büyükelçi üzdem Sanberk ile de yakın çalışma ve iş birliği içinde oldu. Kissinger, Wohlstetter, Wolfowitz ve Perle ile stratejiye mimarlık eden azılı şahin ve Türk düşmanı Prof. Bernard Lewis, bu stratejiyi 1996 yılı başlarında İstanbul'da açıkladı. 1997 yılında Brzezinski, ''Büyük Satranç Tahtası'' ve ''Kontrolden üıkmış Dünya'' adlı kitaplarında ''Avrasya dikdörtgeni'' kavramını ortaya attı ve bunu '' Avrasya stratejisi'' olarak açıkladı. 

Bu strateji tüm ABD yöneticile-rince benimsendi ve üzerinde sürekli çalışıldı. ''Avrasya dikdörtgeni'' nin sınırları; doğudan batıya, Balkanlar-dan, Adriyatik Denizi'nden üin'deki Singkiang bölgesine, güneyden ku-zeye ise İran Körfezi'nden başlayarak güneyde Ortadoğu'nun bir bölümüne İran, Pakistan ve Hindistan'a kuzeyde ise bütün Orta Asya'ya ve Rusya-Ukrayna sınırına kadar bütün bölgeyi kapsar. Brzezinski'ye göre, Ortado-ğu'nun bir bölümü, İran, Pakistan ve Afganistan, Hindistan, Güney Asya ülkeleri arasına girmektedir. ''Büyük Satranç Tahtası'' adlı kitabında Ortadoğu ve Güneybatı Asya'nın üçüncü stratejik bölge olarak ortaya çıktığını ve bu çıkışta adı geçen bölgelerin Avrupa ve Doğu Asya'nın geleneksel öneminin dışında başka etkinliklerin de etkisine değinen Brzezinski, Güneybatı Asya'nın ABD stratejisi açısından yaşamsal önemini vurgulamıştır. Brzezinski'nin ABD yöneticilerince benimsenen bu stratejisinin temel amacının, bu bölgelerdeki zengin petrol ve doğalgaz yatakları üzerinde denetim kurmayı amaçladığı açıktır. 

1997 yılında, Bush'un ğNeon Conğlarınca ''Project For The New American Century'' adlı bir ''think-thank'' kuruldu ve ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'' konusundaki çalışmalara devam edildi. 1998 yılında, Ulusal Savunma üniversitesi tarafından hazırlanan ''Stratejik Değerlendirme Raporu''nda; Kuzey Afrika'dan Afganistan'a kadar uzanan ve dünyanın en önemli petrol ve doğalgaz kaynaklarını, ''hinterland'' ını ( iç bölge) kapsayan bölge, ''Geniş Ortadoğu Bölgesi'' olarak tanımlanmıştır. Amerikan ordusunda Orta Asya'dan sorumlu güçlerin komutanlığı, Ekim 1999'da Pasifik Komutanlığı'ndan sorumlu Merkez Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'na verilmiştir.(5) ''Neon Con''cu Bush yönetiminin iktidarı devralmasıyla birlikte 11 Eylül 2001 saldırıları fırsat bilinerek Afganistan ve Irak Savaşı, Irak'ta bataklığa saplanmasıyla birlikte de strateji pişirilip yeniden gündeme sokulmuştur. Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'nin Amacı ABD Başkanı Bush'un ''Ulusal Savunma Stratejisi Belgesi'' ve ABD Baş kan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney'in hazırlattığı ''Enerji Raporu'' na göre ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'' nin temel amacı şudur: 

ABD geniş Ortadoğu coğrafyasındaki zengin petrol ve doğalgaz yataklarını denetim altına almak ve Avrupa'yı üin'i, Japonya'yı ve Rusya'yı petrol ve doğalgazdan uzak tutmak. ABD, bu strateji ile bugüne kadar bölgedeki gücünü diktatörlüklere dayalı olarak yürütürken, bunun iflas etmesi üzerine bölgedeki gücünü demokratik devletlere dayalı olarak yürütmeye karar vermiştir. Bu strateji ile Avrasya güçlerinin ve Avrasya'ya yönelik jeostratejik rakiplerinin araya gelmeleri önlenmektedir. Bölge ülkelerinin tam bağımlı demokratik ülkeler haline getirilmesi amaçlanmaktadır. Bu strateji ile ABD, bölgeye Merkezi Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'nın yanı sıra NATO ile, fakat NATO'ya yeni misyonlar yükleyerek girmeyi amaçlamaktadır. ABD'nin bölgedeki enerji kaynaklarına saldırısının ve bu ülke pazarlarında denetim kurmak istemesinin temelinde petrol ve doğalgaz unsuru yatmaktadır. Geniş Ortadoğu'nun Coğrafyasının Petrol ve Doğalgaz Zenginliği Bölge, dünyanın en ze ngin petrol ve doğalgaz yataklarına sahiptir. Son bilgiler, Bağdat'ın 90 kilometre kadar güneydoğusundaki şiiler'in kutsal kenti Kerbela'nın altında dünyanın en zengin petrol yatakları bulunduğunu göstermektedir.(6) Bu yatak, Suudi Arabistan'daki petrol yataklarına denktir. üstelik maliyetinin çok düşük olacağı hesap edilmektedir. Günümüzün bir numaralı petrol yataklarına sahip ülkesi Rusya olduğuna göre; bu durumda Irak ve Suudi Arabistan rezervi olmaktadır. Rusya'nın Batı Kurna bölgesinde çok zengin petrol yatakları bulunmuştur. Kazakistan'ın Kaşagan bölgesinde akıl almaz büyüklükte petrol yatakları bulunmuştur. Sibirya ve şahdeniz bölgesinde zengin doğalgaz yatakları bulunmuştur. Cezayir, dünyanın sayılı doğalgaz yataklarına sahiptir. Mısır'da önemli doğalgaz yatakları vardır. Kıbrıs'ın kuzeyi, Mersin, İs-kenderun, Doğu Karadeniz kıta sahanlıklarında çok zengin petrol yatakları mevcuttur. üte yandan dünyanın iki büyük petrol üreticisinin, ülkedeki üretimlerini düşürmeleri duru munda büyük ekonomik bunalımlar çıkmaktadır. Buna karşın üçüncü bir petrol üreticisi ülke onlara katıldığında; savaş kaçınılmaz duruma gelmektedir.(7) Bu saptama, ABD emperyalizminin petrol stratejisinin ''tunç kanunu''dur. Böylesi bir durumda ABD, 21.yüzyılda ''tek küresel güç'' olarak hegemonyasını sürdüremez duruma düşer. 

üte yandan 20-25 yıl sonra bugünkü petrol bunalımıyla kıyaslanamayacak derecede büyük bunalımlarla karşılaşılır. Helsinki 1975 Modeli ve Demokratikleşme ABD emperyalizmi, Geniş Ortadoğu ülkelerini 1975 ''Helsinki Sonuç Belgesi''nin insan hakları, temel hak ve özgürlüklerini temel alan 7'nci maddesine yönelik bir modelle demokratikleştirilmelerini amaçlamaktadır. ABD'nin bu modelle tetikleyeceği insan hakları, temel hak ve özgürlük istemler, bu ülkelerin parçalanmasına neden olacaktır. Nitekim bu modelle Sovyetler; savaşsız, işgalsiz ve müdahalesiz bir biçimde çökertilmiştir. Yugoslavya, böylece parçalanmıştır. Gürcistan, bu modelle Amerikancılaştırılmıştır. Türkiye, bu modelle parçalanacaktır. Sovyetler'in 1975 Helsinki modeli ile çökertilmesi şöyle gerçekleştirilmiştir: Sovyetler'de ekonominin yeniden yapılandırılmasını öngören ''Pres-troyka politikası'' uygulanmaya çalışılırken; ekonomi çökme noktasına gelmiş, büyük zorluklarla karşılaşılmış, eş güdüm sağlanamamıştır. Bu nedenle insan hakları, temel hak ve özgürlükleri temel alan ''Glostnost politikası'nda büyük zorluklarla karşılaşılmıştır. Glostnost, halkın tercihli istemleri olarak öne çıkmış ve patlama noktasına varmıştır. ABD'nin, tüm olanakları ile bu istemleri tetiklemesiyle kontrolden çıkmış ve patlama noktasına varmıştır. İstemler, ulusal güvenliği yok edecek bir aşamaya gelmiştir. Sonuçta Sovyetler; ''savaşsız, işgalsiz ve müdahalesiz'' olarak çökertilmiştir. 

Geniş Ortadoğu coğrafyasında bulunan ülkeler, Helsinki modeli ile federal yapılarla bölüneceklerdir. Bunun için Helsinki eylemcileri eylemlerini sürdüreceklerdir. Muhtemelen: İran; Azeristan, Türkistan, Kür-distan, Belucistan, Farisistanğ "Suriye; Kürdistan, şiizistan, Dürzüstan, Asuristan, Kaldunistanğ "Irak; Kürdistan, Sünnistan, şiistan, Türkmenistan, Kaldunistan olarak beşe, "Mısır; Arap Mısır'ı, İsrail Mısır'ı, Kıptıle Mısır'ı olarak üçe ve, "Suudi Arabistan; İkili ya da üçlü federal devletlere bölünecektir. Bölgedeki etnik azınlıklar, ülkelerine karşı kışkırtılacaktır. Henry Kissinger, Helsinki 1975 modelini Sovyetler'de nasıl yaşama geçirdiklerini şöyle itiraf etmiştir: ''Fakat temel sorun; bu söylemle girmek değil, insan hakları eylemcilerinin de harekete geçirilerek baskılar yapmalarıdır. Bu amaçlar uğruna reformcuların kavgalar vermesidir. üekos-lavakya'da Vaclav Havel ve Polonya'da Lech Valesa, bu hükümleri kullanarak özgürlük savaşcıları 'pante onu'nda yerlerini aldılar ve yalnız Sovyet hegemonyasını değil, ülkelerindeki totaliter rejimleri de ortadan kaldırdılar.''(8) 

Geniş Ortadoğu Projesi ve NATO 7-8 şubat 2004 tarihlerinde toplanan ''Münih Güvenlik Politikası Konferansı''nda Büyük Ortadoğu 'nun denetimini NA-TO'nun üstlenmesi gerekliliği ABD'nin NATO Temsilcisi Büyük-elçisi Nickolas Burns tarafından önerilmiş ve Avrupa'nın, ABD'nin yanında yer alması istenmiştir. Ne var ki, Avrupa, bu görüşe yakın durmamıştır. Burns, görüşlerini açıklamayı şöyle sürdürmüştür: ''NATO; Bush'un 'etkin çok taraflılık konsepti'ne göre biçimlendirilecektir. NATO, bu bağlamda ; 'rejim değişikliği',' ülkelerin yeniden yapılandırılması',' güvenlik sağlanması' ve 'önleyici vuruş' operasyonlarını üstelenecektir.(9) ABD, müttefiklerinden konsepti kabul etmelerini talep etmekte; Avrupa ülkeleri, buna karşı çıkmaktadırlar. üzellikle ABD'nin Irak Savaşı'na karşı çıkmışlar ve asker vermemişlerdir. üte yandan ABD, Avrupa Birliği'nin (AB) ''NATO Akdeniz Diyaloğu'' görüşmeleriyle geliştirmekte olduğu ''Akdeniz NATO'su Projesi''ni Avrupa'nın elinden alm aktadır. ABD, yeni NATO konsepti ile AB'nin Akdeniz Bölgesi'ndeki nüfus alanlarına el atmaktadır. ABD, Avrupa'nın öncelikle Irak'ta görev almasını talep ediyor. Fransa ve Almanya bunu reddediyor. NATO, yeni misyonu ile ABD küreselleşmesinin ''savaş aleti'' durumuna getirilmek isteniyor. Başkan Bush, seçimler öncesinde iç politikada ''güvenlik'' sorunu ile karşı karşıya kalmıştır. Bunun üstesinden gele bilmek için Avrupa'ya açılım yapılmasını öngörmüştür. ABD, küresel emperyalist amaçları gerçekleştirmek adına Avrupa'ya NATO üzerinden taşeronluğa soyunmasını dayatmaktadır. Bir başka deyişle ABD; NATO'nun ,''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi''nin ''küresel savaş örgütü'' durumuna getirilmesini amaçlamaktadır. ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi''nde son pazarlıklar ve önemli eklemeler; Haziran 2004'te ABD'de yapılan ''G-8'', ''ABD-AB'' ve NATO İstanbul Zirveleri''nde yapıldı. 28-29 Haziran 2004'te yapılan ''NATO İstanbul Zirvesi''nde ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'' doğrultusunda aşağıdaki kararlar alınm ıştır: "Ortadoğu'nun istikrara kavuşturulması için Akdeniz ülkeleriyle stratejik işbirliği çalışmaları gerçekleştirilmesi. "NATO'nun salt bir askeri örgüt olmaktan çıkarılması, her önemli konuda platform olma sürecine girmesinin sağlanması. "NATO içinde organize edilmesi düşüncesi ele alınarak sonuçlandırılması. "Estonya, Letonya, Litvanya, Slovenya, Slovakya, Bulgaristan ve Romanya'nın NATO'ya üyeliğinin resmen onaylanması. "NATO askeri gücünün Irak'ta görev alması. "NATO ülkelerinin Afganistan'a ek güç göndermesi. Tayyip Hükümeti ve Geniş 

Ortadoğu Stratejisi Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Ocak 2004 sonunda Washington'u ziyaret etmiştir. Bu ziyaret sırasında: Amerikan Girişim Enstitüsü'nde bir konuşma yapmış ve ABD'nin ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi'ni hemen kabul ederek taahhütte bulunmuştur. Taahhütte bulunmakla kalmamış, Bush yönetimine öneri-lerde de bulunmuştur.(10) şöyle ki; ''Geniş Ortadoğu'' kavramının içine Kafkaslar'ı da almak gerekir. "Gürcistan'dan başlayan demok-ratikleşme sürecini geniş Orta-doğu'ya yaymak gerekir. "Türkiye,''örnek ülke'' olarak önemli roller üstlenebilir. "ABD, Irak'tan çıkmakta acele etmemelidir."Kıbrıs sorunu, Annan Planı'nı referans alınarak çözülecektir. "Amerikan yönetiminden üst düzey bir görevli, ''aracı kolaylaştırıcı'' olmalıdır. Genelkurmay ve Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ, Mart 2004 sonlarında gerçekleştirdiği Washington temaslarında ABD Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Paul Wolfowitz, Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Danışmanı Condolezza Rice, Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Danışman Yardımcısı Stephen Hadley, Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müşteşarı Richard Armitage ve öteki Pentagon ve Dışişleri Bakanlığı yet-kilileri ile bir araya gelmiştir. ''Geniş Ortadoğu'' konusunu muhatapları ile ele aldığını belirtmiştir. Proje çerçevesinde kimi çevrelerin Türkiye için ılımlı İslam modelliğinden söz ettiğini belirterek, ''Türkiye'nin model olma gibi bir iddiası yoktur.' Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin yararlı, isabetli olacağı düşüncesindeyiz. Teröre karşı mücadelenin sadece askeri önlemlerle olmayacağını biz 1980'lerde söyledik'' demiştir. (11) 

Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ, 18 Ocak 2004'te Genelkurmay Karargahı'nda düzenlediği brifingde, ''Irak'ta istikrara katkı sağlamak amacıyla NATO da birtakım çalışmalar yürütüyor. Bu çalışmalar, tarafımızdan destekleniyor. NATO, Irak'ta görev alırsa, Türkiye de NATO çerçevesinde bu ülkede ve bölgede daha önemli roller alabilecek'' demiştir.(12) Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin TSK NATO Temsilcisi Korg. Ergun Saygun,''ABD'nin 'Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi' çerçevesinde Türki-ye'nin; hedef ülkelerle değil, Avrupa ülkeleriyle gruplandırılması gerektiğini'' söylemiştir. Türk- Amerikan Konseyi'nin (ATC-23) Konferansı'nda bir panelde yaptığı konuşmada da, ''Ortadoğu'da makul bir girişimi desteklemeye istekliyiz. ABD'nin'Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi' girişimi takdire şayan. Bu girişimin politikalarımızla derin et-kisi olacaktır. Ancak, karanlık noktalar aydınlanmalıdır'' demiştir. (13)Görüleceği üzere, Genelkurmay ve Tayyip H ükümeti, ''Geniş Ortadoğu Stratejisi''ne olumlu yaklaşmaktadır. Bu yaklaşımın Türki-ye'nin çıkarlarına uygun olmadığı son derece açıktır. 20 yılda gerçekleştirilmesi öngörülen bu stratejinin bölgede kaos yaratacağı ortada iken her iki kurumun buna destek vermesi akıl almazdır. 

DİPNOTLAR 1- İrfan ülkü, Y.üağ, 16.03.2004 2. Ufuk Güldemir, üevik Kuvvet'in Gölgesinde, Tekin Y., 2. Basım. 3.William Blum, Rouge State, Common Courage Pres, Monroe, Marine200,s.5 4. Defence Organisation: The Need For Charge Staff Report To The Senate, October 16. 1985, 99. Congress,1 5. E. Yıldızoğlu, Cumhuriyet, 20.02.2004. 6. L.Tavşanoğlu, Cumhuriyet, 21.03.2004 7. L.Tavşanoğlu, Cumhuriyet, 21.03.2004 8. Henry Kissinger, Diplomasi, İş Bankası Y., 2. Basım, s.722. 9. E.Yıldızoğlu, Cumhuriyet, 09.02.2004 10. E.Yıldızoğlu, Cumhuriyet, 02.02.2004 11. Cumhuriyet, 20.03.2004 12. Hürriyet, 19.01.2004 13. Cumhuriyet, 07.04.2004

----------

